# Free MMORPG Games



## rajesh (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Guys,
            Any of you know any free MMORPG games which can be played online. It should have a decent lot of people playing and some decent 3D graphics.

Ragnorak is pay. So anything else.

I found one called *www.muonline.com. 

I havent tried it yet.  With DataOne coming, I think this is a right time for MMORPG.


----------



## xenkatesh (Feb 23, 2005)

hey.... i have been playing Ragnarok is it a pay game Un beliveable.. how come can any one explain....


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey Ragnarok is still free........so I think...........Anyway quite addictive.............Sigh.........my wizard still at lvl 20............wat about u xenkatesh


----------



## infernus (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah, ragnarok is and would be free, that is until gravity decides to end the free beta test. It would become pay to play sometime soon. Lolz, even me, my swordy is in lvl 23. But its been two months since i stopped playing it.

Click Here for a list of free MMORPG Games


----------



## lywyre (Feb 24, 2005)

I have the Ragnorak issued with Digit. I have so far not tried the game. I would like to know what is the latest version and the minimum system requirements.
Also what would be the bandwidth requirement?


----------



## infernus (Feb 24, 2005)

> OS: windows95/98/ME/2000 CPU: Pentium II -400 or higher.
> SOUND: Direct Sound Compatible/Support 3D sound Effects
> Others: Direct X 8.0, wheel mouse compatible
> Compatible VGA set:
> ...



As for the connection, i can play with min lag on my 56kbps dialup.


----------



## infernus (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh, and the patch client patches you up to the latest version each time you start the game. And Btw, I was lying when I said min lag


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 24, 2005)

Ya it is quite playable on a 56 kbps


----------



## sunnydiv (Feb 24, 2005)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> Hey Ragnarok is still free........so I think...........Anyway quite addictive.............Sigh.........my wizard still at lvl 20............wat about u xenkatesh



well last i heard they r gonna be paid after feb

i got like 3 mil there

damn gotta lvl up my aco

anyways, i aint paying. m making my own mmorpg


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 25, 2005)

Making UR MMORPG......................


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Feb 25, 2005)

All the other major MMORPS will be waiting and watching to see how Ragnarok in its pay-to-play avaatar fares in India. If the response is good, we might have the good fortune of getting to play WoW, City of Heroes, Matrix Online and Everquest.
Still, I think its just a wishful thinking.


----------



## sunnydiv (Feb 25, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> All the other major MMORPS will be waiting and watching to see how Ragnarok in its pay-to-play avaatar fares in India. If the response is good, we might have the good fortune of getting to play WoW, City of Heroes, Matrix Online and Everquest.
> Still, I think its just a wishful thinking.



250 a month for ragnarok, i rather prefer private servers


----------



## xenkatesh (Feb 26, 2005)

TO Darthvader:
yeah dude mine is a knight lvl 56/22

started to creat a wizard... on the process...


----------



## xenkatesh (Mar 3, 2005)

sunnydiv said:
			
		

> ctrl_alt_del said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think so... that it may cost unlimited pack for one month might be around $12... read at this ragnarok site...


----------



## xenkatesh (Mar 9, 2005)

@ Deathvader 

my knight is 57/24 (xenkat)
wizard 32/25  (~Co0lCo0l~)

dude what is the name of ur char....


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey guys... Sify is launching some new mmorpg .. Check out A3India.


----------



## xenkatesh (Mar 10, 2005)

is that so nice to hear that and what abt the Lineage II that wsnt available in sify iways...


----------



## Haryon Kazarelth (Mar 11, 2005)

*Haha beta, what about assassins*

Anyone 2nd level in here? At least Knights?
Me good assassin!

I stopped playing 3 months ago. Damn addictive


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 11, 2005)

A3 India looks promising. I tried signing for the closed-beta. My city is not listed, though I saw the "Gamedrome" bill board over a Sify cafe at Bhubaneshwar. Strange, 'cause even Bhubaneshwar has been left out from the list of cities.


----------



## xenkatesh (Mar 12, 2005)

can any one give me a good link for iNRo private servers....


----------



## xenkatesh (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Haha beta, what about assassins*



			
				Haryon Kazarelth said:
			
		

> Anyone 2nd level in here? At least Knights?
> Me good assassin!
> 
> I stopped playing 3 months ago. Damn addictive



dude me here Knight lvl 57/28....


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 20, 2005)

Anyone tried A3 yet? It went online today at 1500 hrs IST.

I had recieved A3 mail but no activation code. So I wrote back to them asking for it. The reply was prompt but when I tried the supplied activation link and password, it wont accept ut. I have mailed them back about it. Lets wait for their reply.

In the meanwhile, how many of you have actually tried or are playing the game right now?


----------



## xenkatesh (Mar 20, 2005)

I have received the Closed beta Kit Yesterday..
follwing items in that kit.
1. Cool T-Shirt (black)
2. Cool Cap (black)
3. Calender
4. Few Post cards
5. Poster
6. Game Cd With Activation Code
7. Internet Package (didnt mention how many hrs)
8. Game Maual
9. Peel Em Sticker



I started to sign up and palyed a3 today nice graphics and a superb games of 3d MMORPG anyway..
but i love tp rok on Ragnarok...


----------

